# Beans again



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Between David and backpacker I now have 2 cases of beans in qrts and pints canned. that was so easy. Had to open one and try them and they are ready to eat except I warmed mine up with a dab of ham juice ffrom the freezer.

Thank you two for helping all of us with your knowledge.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> Between David and backpacker I now have 2 cases of beans in qrts and pints canned. that was so easy. Had to open one and try them and they are ready to eat except I warmed mine up with a dab of ham juice ffrom the freezer.
> 
> Thank you two for helping all of us with your knowledge.


....................... :2thumb::groupwave::2thumb:......................


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Freyadog said:


> Between David and backpacker I now have 2 cases of beans in qrts and pints canned. that was so easy.


Yeah but now you've caught the bug and there is no known cure.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I will agree UncleJoe. Man-o-man it was so simple and the juice is not watery like I thought that it would be.

thumper bought more jars so I will get more beans put up this week. I keep shaking my head at how easy this was.

I think that I am going to try butterbeans which is my favorite of favorites and see how they turn out. I like mine in a thick juice so gonna see what I come up with. then chickpeas.

Anybody do chick peas? Do you can them for the same amount of time as the harder beans?


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> Between David and backpacker I now have 2 cases of beans in qrts and pints canned. that was so easy. Had to open one and try them and they are ready to eat except I warmed mine up with a dab of ham juice ffrom the freezer.
> 
> Thank you two for helping all of us with your knowledge.


I must have missed this. What's it under?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> I will agree UncleJoe. Man-o-man it was so simple and the juice is not watery like I thought that it would be.
> 
> thumper bought more jars so I will get more beans put up this week. I keep shaking my head at how easy this was.
> 
> ...


Processing time is the same for all kinds of dry peas and beans.

That said I have never tried ckickpeas.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I must have missed this. What's it under?


Gosh, I think that it is what are you canning today. If I am correct.

my info that I got:

pints- 2/3 cup of dry beans that have been soaked- fill rest of pint within 1" of top with water- can for 5 psi for 75 minutes--

quarts- 2 1/2 cups of dry beans that have been soaked -fill rest of quart within 1" of top with water- can for 5 psi for 90 minutes.

I soaked my beans over night and then rinsed them off. I also had hot water on the stove that I added instead of cold water from the tap.

they are good.................


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> Gosh, I think that it is what are you canning today. If I am correct.
> 
> my info that I got:
> 
> ...


Better make that 10 psi.

Basically nothing cans at 5 psi.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

10# is for under 1000' altitude. 
Here is a link for weights and time increases for higher altitudes...its broken down in 1000 feet increments. Scroll down for pressure canning.
http://www.freshpreserving.com/guides/AltitudeCharts.pdf


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

PackerBacker said:


> Better make that 10 psi.
> 
> Basically nothing cans at 5 psi.


Oh geez have I got to recan all this?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> Oh geez have I got to recan all this?


Probably should.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

PackerBacker said:


> Probably should.


Ok no real problem. Do I take the sealed lids off and put new ones on?


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Poor freyadog now that you have started tsk tsk.
You are now doomed to can forever.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Poor freyadog now that you have started tsk tsk.
> You are now doomed to can forever.


Jim, I love to put up food. My friends and neighbors just shake their heads when they call me to go somewhere and I tell them that I am canning and can not go.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> Ok no real problem. Do I take the sealed lids off and put new ones on?


I would leave them on.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Actually freyadog I don't know of anyone in my family
that does not reuse the seals.
And half my jars are old jelly and unrefrigerated chip dip
Jars from the potato chip isle.
If it seals its safe!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I read that you can put 2/3 cup of dried beans into a pint jar, cover with boiling water and pressure can 40 minutes and they will be just perfect......has anyone done this?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

neldarez said:


> I read that you can put 2/3 cup of dried beans into a pint jar, cover with boiling water and pressure can 40 minutes and they will be just perfect......has anyone done this?


Ms Nelda, you may want to soak the beans first otherwise there probably wont be enough water to soak into the beans as they cook. I've tried it with dry beans and what I got wasn't really very edible.

The last beans(pinto) I did, I soaked them for about 8 hours, filled quart jars about 2/3 full(of the soaked beans) then topped the jar(about 3/4 inch headspace) with water and pressured them for 90 minutes. Came out great.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Ms Nelda, you may want to soak the beans first otherwise there probably wont be enough water to soak into the beans as they cook. I've tried it with dry beans and what I got wasn't really very edible.
> 
> The last beans(pinto) I did, I soaked them for about 8 hours, filled quart jars about 2/3 full(of the soaked beans) then topped the jar(about 3/4 inch headspace) with water and pressured them for 90 minutes. Came out great.


Any kind of bean? Is this done more for helping with your time when you go to cook them than shelf life? What would be the shelf life of these canned?
I have to admit I got behind on the what did you can thread and have been to lazy to go through all those pages.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Any kind of bean? Is this done more for helping with your time when you go to cook them than shelf life? What would be the shelf life of these canned?
> I have to admit I got behind on the what did you can thread and have been to lazy to go through all those pages.


I have canned raw pinto and navy beans. The navy beans were made into "Pork-n-Beans" and the pintos were canned plain.

The reason I keep some(pinto's) on hand is that we use them in soups, when I can leftover pintos they are usually too soft to be used for it. As for the shelf life, don't know for certain but I've used some 2 to 3 years old, we dont keep enough made up to last much longer than that.


----------

